# Who wants to meet up?



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I found a spot that is just crawling with carp and buffalo. I shot 4 from the bank that were between 12 and 15 lbs, but saw many, many more that I couldn't get to. If there is anyone around who wants to go out or, better yet, has a small john boat. Let me know ASAP! I don't know how much longer this spot is going to be like this. And if you just want to go but don't have a bow, I have three, so I'll borrow you one. Split gas and everything. Come on guys, what have you got to lose? We'll play the weather a bit and hit it when the sun is high and the wind is low. I work every day from 4 to midnight except Sunday and Monday.

LET'S GO STICK SOME FISH!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh COME ON GUYS!!! I went out again today and it was even better than before. You don't know what you're missing. No experience necessary. I just want someone to come shoot with me. I'll even provide a bow for you to use. I'll post a pic as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Hey duckslayer! I've been lurking around this website for a year and finally registered just to tell you I can't fish with you! I can tell how excited you are and just wanted to say ,"Go get em!". I live in Sioux Falls and can't travel that far, but I am ready! Memorial weekend will be my first trip of the summer. We do most of our shooting on the Missouri River below Yankton. Good Luck!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks :beer:


----------

